# Cronograph Aviation By Ollech & Wajs



## Watch Passion (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi , i am looking any info about this watch. Is a new ora a vintage watch?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I seem to recall that when Breitling went bust in the 70's O&W bought some of up some of the stock so these are basically rebadged Navitimers.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

And a very nice watch too ! ...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have often wondered about O&W`s use of the Aviation brand name for these watches. The Aviation Watch Company of Leicester as far as I can gather, began trading in the 1930s, sometime after WWII they either merged with, or were taken over by, the Services Watch Co., Ltd., which continued in business until the late 1970`s or early 1980`s. So, did O&W buy the rights to the Aviation brand from Services? :huh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

They may have or it may be that the copyright had lapsed or just that ,as Services had gone or were going to the wall, no-one was going to challenge O&W when they used the name... In those days I doubt that O&W were actually selling much if anything to the UK anyway.

Copyright is only ever as good as those enforcing it....


----------

